# no unlocking...



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Talked to a few VZW guys today who all said Motorola does not have any plans of unlocking the boot loader. They said if it does happen it will be a few months

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

They don't tell people in the store anything...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I know  I have my sources..... its pretty easy when you live next to an HQ talking to a moto friend tomorrow

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't trust a VZW store rep to know the technical specs of the phone, much less whether or not the phone is going to be unlocked.

I think it's important to look at what's happened with the Atrix and the Photon, which are the AT&T and Sprint versions of the Bionic, respectively. Motorola quietly released (or maybe they were leaked?) unlocked firmware images for each of those phones, while maintaining an official stance of "these phones are locked phones."

I haven't read enough to know if the unlocked firmwares were official releases, or if they were leaked, or if Motorola just quietly released them, so that they could appease the hardcore users who wanted an unlocked bootloader and would be able to find and flash them, without making it widely available to the kind of people who might royally screw over their phones.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys hes not a store rep. I live next to a headquarters. He has the clearance and such. Also this is a new phone so no matter what it will be a few weeks im guessing before we get anything.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I totally believe you...

Yep...

And my unicorn works for Microsoft BTW and their next phone will be Android.


----------



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

ikithme said:


> I totally believe you...
> 
> Yep...
> 
> And my unicorn works for Microsoft BTW and their next phone will be Android.


The Phonei by Microdroid?


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Windroid sounds awesome!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

ikithme said:


> I totally believe you...
> 
> Yep...
> 
> And my unicorn works for Microsoft BTW and their next phone will be Android.


Ridicule is unnecessary here. little would be gained by lying. That being said this doesn't surprise me given Verizon's anal policies...

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

I would be bummed if this phone remains locked. I have owned a Droid X since day one and before that the droid. It is so much more fun and dynamic when we have an unlocked phone.

What happened to Motorola's statement about future phones being unlocked?


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

semperandroid said:


> I would be bummed if this phone remains locked. I have owned a Droid X since day one and before that the droid. It is so much more fun and dynamic when we have an unlocked phone.
> 
> What happened to Motorola's statement about future phones being unlocked?


 i agree.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

semperandroid said:


> I would be bummed if this phone remains locked. I have owned a Droid X since day one and before that the droid. It is so much more fun and dynamic when we have an unlocked phone.
> 
> What happened to Motorola's statement about future phones being unlocked?


Same here Droid x since launch. I'm passing on the bionic for something from a more open company, like Samsung or HTC. Guess Motorola's statement doesn't apply to Verizon phones. If the nexus drops on Sprint you can bet your tail I'll switch.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

adroidman said:


> Talked to a few VZW guys today who all said Motorola does not have any plans of unlocking the boot loader. They said if it does happen it will be a few months
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


I am sorry buy the people in the store know less about any of the phones than 80% of the people in this forum. I highly doubt that they have a clue as to what will happen as far as the unlocking of the bootloader.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> I am sorry buy the people in the store know less about any of the phones than 80% of the people in this forum. I highly doubt that they have a clue as to what will happen as far as the unlocking of the bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


He said multiple times now that it was a vzw corporate guy. It was only a couple of posts to read through

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

phydo said:


> He said multiple times now that it was a vzw corporate guy. It was only a couple of posts to read through
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Same damn difference. They have nothing to do with the unlocking of the bootlosder. Its all Motorola

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I'm keeping my hopes up because they found a way to get the X rolling (had the X since launch), and they got the Photon's source and unlocked the Atrix bootloader. I really don't see how in such a short time between the Photon's launch and the Bionic's launch they could make drastic changes or new countermeasures to keep it locked up.

And if Motorola cares about its business, they'll start listening. I've already decided that this is the last Moto phone I'll ever buy unless they quit using shitty screens and locking the thing down.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Ridicule is unnecessary here. little would be gained by lying. That being said this doesn't surprise me given Verizon's anal policies...
> 
> Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


You're right but that doesn't stop people from talking out of their ass completely, ah the blackberry days.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Same damn difference. They have nothing to do with the unlocking of the bootlosder. Its all Motorola
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


until you've worked for verizon, i'd just keep my mouth shut. Corporate gets more answers then the guys in the stores.


----------



## eleazar (Jun 21, 2011)

Have any Motorola phones been officially unlocked yet? I'm not expecting the Bionic to be officially unlocked at all. They will probably wait until the next batch of phones to allow unlocking (ie. not phones that have been in development for 6-9 months).


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

[
QUOTE=mojonation1487;103851]until you've worked for verizon, i'd just keep my mouth shut. Corporate gets more answers then the guys in the stores.[/QUOTE] according to the motodev website. its not big red. its moto. no need to get all bent out of shape about it.


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

This same argument and "fear mongering" was said/done about the Atrix and the Photon - how are their bootloaders now?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1136261
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1216143

If this phone is so terrible that you as an end user can not possible enjoy it unless the bootloader is unlocked, why bother being so worked up about it - just find a different phone. Android has lots of options - it isn't like we are stuck to one iphone platform! 
I just don't understand the need to get a community all riled up over every little thing...


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

So the Atrix and Photon were unlocked? Good news, not sure why all the mongering then...


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

azwildfire said:


> This same argument and "fear mongering" was said/done about the Atrix and the Photon - how are their bootloaders now?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1136261
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1216143
> 
> ...


I've told my friends id be content with this bionic even if they never unlock it. Would I be to change the kernel and have a real recovery? Yes. Am I happy without it? Yes. Even the stock motoblur on this is pretty competitive Imo. But I made some standard mods that I'm just used to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

